# Numbers : application d’une formule sur une colonne ou ligne



## jeje434 (1 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous 

Je suis nouvel utilisateur de Numbers sur iPad .

je suis en train de créer un tableau , j‘arrive à créer un calcul pour une ligne , mais je n’arrive pas à l’appliquer sur toutes les lignes que je veux .

Pareil pour des colonnes , je n’arrive pas à avoir cette ligne de calcul automatique.

si vous avez un peu de temps à me consacrer ça serait Super sympa.

bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2020)

Un simple copier coller et ça devrait fonctionner.
tu copies la case avec ta fonction. 
tu sélectionnes la ou les cases auquel tu souhaites appliqué la fonction, et tu colles.
La fonction sera appliquée à toutes les cases avec un décalage des cases de références de un en un.


----------



## jeje434 (2 Novembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Un simple copier coller et ça devrait fonctionner.
> tu copies la case avec ta fonction.
> tu sélectionnes la ou les cases auquel tu souhaites appliqué la fonction, et tu colles.
> La fonction sera appliquée à toutes les cases avec un décalage des cases de références de un en un.


Je viens d’essayer , ça marche !! 
merci beaucoup 
Sympa ce petit logiciel !! Merci beaucoup


----------

